# What would you get if you breed...Thread



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to post pics of your favorite 2 bettas ( male and female) or the ones that you think would make beautiful fry and then other members would post what they think the fry would look like.
I'll go first
Sphinx(Mustard Gas veiltail)








with
Jade (Green and red veiltail)








What do you think I would get?:-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Multicolored VTs.

When breeding pet store bettas, you never really know what you'll get as the fry usually look more like their grandparents.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

This looks like fun!!! Just for fun based on the colors of the "parents" You'd get lots of reds of varying degrees. Red makes red and yellow makes red. Red is the easiest color to breed into a line and the hardest to breed out. You'd get mostly multis I would think with varying degrees of red, blue, green and maybe just maybe a couple with the MG coloration! 

Ok my turn!

Phantom (Black/white marble double tail)









and Helena (Black marble Giant HMPK x Veiltail cross)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous bettas Zenandra!!!!!
Wow, I am horrible at this, but...
..Well, judging from the betta tail type listing, double veil-tails... maybe marbled black and pink (or white, or whatever you want to call the coloring of your female) fry... with blue on the fins.
They would go great together, you should breed them sometime if you're up to it!

Alrighty..Peanut- Red dragon Delta (or superdelta, according to Zenandra) PK- (whose fins still have to heal after a fight with a betta at the breeder's)









And Hattie (sorry, only a video, she's coming on Tuesday)... It would be kinda hard to tell, but she's a Blue Dragon HM- the second one, or the one in the middle. Between 00:37 and 00:39 displays her colors really well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU6ZPWXdY3M


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowntail Male:









With either a Crowntail female:









Or a Veiltail female


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

angelus2402004: either one would be great, but i really like your male with the dark blue female.

ok, my turn... (this should be my first breeding)










x


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

You would most lkely get some multicolored crowntails =]


----------

